# would a cory eat shrimplets? or a kuhli loach?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thinking of adding something small to my ebi but dont want it to eat the shrimps, would a cory cat eat the babies?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Depends what they have been fed on and what type of corydoras. I never had problems with my sterbai and cherry shrimp before. They used to eat together. I had them in a 75g and they were fed quite often.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed. I've not had a problem with my Sterbai and shrimps. Tetras were my problem.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thx for the quick replies guys
i hear theyre best in groups, would 2 be ok in an ebi?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

2 will be boring.. a group of 6 i would say is the best or the min.. why not try the pigmeys


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Corydoras pygmeaus or habrosus would be fine with shrimp if fed well (unless your intent is to breed for profit). Ottos also make a welcome addition. Most shrimp breeders have no fish in their tanks.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I have 4 Julii cories in my Cherry Shrimp tank - no issues


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i dont see why they wouldn't if they can get one in their mouth they will eat it mine used to eat gammarus
i think if they dont see them as food you will be fine


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hm what about a kuhli loach? the guy at the LFS said they wouldnt bother shrimp, what do you guys think?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Not too sure about kuhli loach and shrimp. But loaches do chomp on snails so maybe not as good of an idea as corydoras. If this is a 5 gallon tank. you will be packing a decent bioload of fish when you add 3 to 4 2-3" long fish in there. I have 4x 2.5" leopardus cory in a Barebottom 10 gallon with a 20 gallon+ sponge filter and the tank looks to be at the peak of bioload. 6 dwarf cory is going to be a handful with shrimps in the ebi because most of the inhabitant occupy the bottom 1/2 of the tank and planted tank fish load is way less than open concept.

With corydoras, you want a minimum of 5 in a group. Anything less and they tend to hide a lot and won't see their true beauty of shoaling.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Otocinclus are a wonderful little fish and a good size for the Ebi. In terms of corydoras, I have more than a dozen pygmy corydoras (pygmaeus) in a tank with shrimp and the shrimp keep reproducing. The pygmy corydoras love to be in a group, though; I don't think they'd be happy alone.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Not too sure about kuhli loach and shrimp. But loaches do chomp on snails so maybe not as good of an idea as corydoras. If this is a 5 gallon tank. you will be packing a decent bioload of fish when you add 3 to 4 2-3" long fish in there. I have 4x 2.5" leopardus cory in a Barebottom 10 gallon with a 20 gallon+ sponge filter and the tank looks to be at the peak of bioload. 6 dwarf cory is going to be a handful with shrimps in the ebi because most of the inhabitant occupy the bottom 1/2 of the tank and planted tank fish load is way less than open concept.
> 
> With corydoras, you want a minimum of 5 in a group. Anything less and they tend to hide a lot and won't see their true beauty of shoaling.


ya thats why i started thinking about a single kuhli loach, and the guy at island pets told me kuhlis wouldnt even eat my pond snails... mebbe i'll get one and watch it closely?


----------

